# A Couple of lemax Spooky town questions



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My best guess for the size of _Spooky Town_ pieces would likely be 'S scale', or 1:64.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks about right. Which of course is one of the harder scales to find....


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Thank you for the replies


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi & welcome to the Forum  Pieces that I have gotten in the past that were part of a train set-up were listed as "O" scale, though I don't know what that means (or how accurate it is). As far as the train, you might have a look around Amazon.com or eBay to see if there might be some out there that will ship to where you are. Hope that helps!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

thank you to all your replies 

a bit of a development Alles.mini over in germany will be stocking additional track from the end of august 

i have forwarded them a list of what items i would like from this years forthcoming range for them to peruse over 


thanks again


----------



## rnmully (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree the would be closest to O or S scale. What scale are you looking to match? They can be neat pieces but if the rest of your set is quality plastic models they will stick out being plaster and sometimes shiny painted. You might have better luck kit-bashing some train or even military models that you can paint and weather to match what you already have.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

thank you again 

ive seen an abandoned saw mill that would look pretty cool in my spooky town layout 

now i have an idea of what scale to look for it should help 

as soon as its up and running ill fire some pictures up

Thank You again


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I read an article that said they used ON30 scale to get the closest result for spooky town. I use HO scale, so I had to look it up. From what I read, in the UK that would be a O16.5


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Sorry I'm getting confused here are you referring to the scale of the train or the scale of lemax buildings 

I have some lemax buildings 
In the process of buying the express train 

And looking for standard railway buildings (castle ruins etc ) 

S scale seems uber rare so I may have to modify another scale for it to work 

Thanks for your patience 

Malcolm


----------

